# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  حياة بلا أطراف عنوان للإصرار ...

## فرح

*السلام عليكم* 
*صباحكم / مساءكم* 
*بالوردوالياسمين..*
*أتمنى أن تستفيدوا من هذه القصة التي تثبت بحق*
* بأن لا* *يأس مع الحياة ولا حياة مع اليأس.
*
*"شبه رجل" تمكنه من صنع المعجزات نيك فيجيسك سفير للأمل بلا أطراف 

إعداد - جميل نهرا:*
* 
*

*تكشف لنا الحياة كل يوم تجربة جديدة تؤكد تفاصيلها مرة أخرى أن ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة يملكون الأدلة على ان قوة الإرادة لدى الإنسان يمكنها ان تصنع المعجزات.*

*جريدة “الديلي مايل” تناولت مؤخراً قصة الاسترالي نيك فيجيسكاحد هؤلاء الأبطال الذي يسافر حول العالم لنشر رسالة الأمل والفرح،ويدفع الناس الى محبة أنفسهم والنهوض من جديد.
نيك فيجيسك (27 عاما) يمارس نشاطات رياضية مختلفة كالسباحة والجولف، وركوب الأمواج، وكرة القدم، كمثل معظم الشبان هذه الأيام، المفارقة انه على عكس ما قد يتصوره أحد، ولد من دون أطراف!
يمتلك نيك شبه رجل في الجهة اليسرى من جذعه، تمكنه من الوقوف بتوازن، والطباعة على لوحة مفاتيح الكمبيوتر، والتقاط الأشياء، والكتابة.
ويقول نيك عنها: إنها مهمة جدا بالنسبة له، فمن دونها ما استطاع القيام بشيء، أنا أطفو في المياه واسبح بشكل جيد لأنني أحرك رجلي هذه بمهارة وسرعة.
عندما ولد نيك في ملبورن استراليا عام 1982 غادر والده الغرفة مذعورا من شكله الغريب، في حين ان والدته المصدومة لم تتمكن من حمله بين ذراعيها حتى بلغ الأربعة شهور.
ولا يوجد أي تفسير منطقي لحالته، التي يعرفها الأطباء باسم “فوكميليا” وتجعل الإنسان يعاني قصوراً واضحاً بالأطراف كلها او بعض منها.
تأثر والداه كثيرا بإعاقته، وشعرا بالقلق حول مستقبله، وامضيا سنوات طويلة يتساءلان عن سبب إصابة ابنهما بهذه العلة، ويقول نيك ان والدته التي كانت تعمل ممرضة قامت بكل شيء حتى تضمن ولادة طبيعية، وشعرت بندم كبير عند ولادته، وكانت دائما تلوم نفسها لأنها فعلت شيئا خطأ، لا تعلم بعد ما هو، أثناء حملها مما تسبب في إعاقة ولدها.
ويضيف: كان الأمر صعبا كثيرا عليهما، لكنهما ومنذ لحظة ولادتي بذلا جهدا كبيرا ليعلماني كيف اعتمد على نفسي، وجعلي قادرا على تدبر أموري من دون مساعدة من احد. وبدأ والدي يعلمني السباحة منذ كان عمري 18 شهرا. واستطعت تعلم لعبة كرة القدم، واعشق متابعة الدوري الإنجليزي.
وكان لعمل والدي كخبير برمجيات دور كبير في تعلمي استخدام الكمبيوتر بشكل سريع وعمري 6 سنوات فقط.
وصنعت لي والدتي جهازا بلاستيكيا خاصا بي بحيث مكنني من استخدام القلم، وتاليا الكتابة.
أصر والدا نيك على إدخاله مدرسة عامة وأكمل تعليمه حتى نال درجة جامعية في التخطيط الاقتصادي، والعقاري.
يقول عن تجربته في المدرسة العامة: كان ذلك أفضل قرار اتخذاه عني، فبالرغم من الصعوبات العديدة التي واجهتها، فإن إدخالي مدرسة عامة، جعلني أحس باستقلالية أكبر، واعتمد على نفسي بشكل سريع جدا.
ويعتمد نيك في تنقلاته على كرسي متحرك، وعدد من الحاملات التي تمكنه من الوصول الى أماكن مختلفة. لكن الأمور لم تكن بهذه السهولة، فقد تعرض الى مضايقات كثيرة ومشاكل عدة في مدرسته، حتى انه عاد الى منزله يبكي عندما كان عمره 8 سنوات واخبر والدته انه يريد ان يقتل نفسه ويرتاح من هذا العذاب الذي يكاد يفقده صوابه.
ويضيف: كنت تعلمت كيف أنظف أسناني بواسطة فرشاة مثبتة الى الحائط، وتعلمت كيف أمشط شعري وأجففه أيضا، لكن كان هناك الكثير من الأشياء التي لم يكن باستطاعتي القيام بها، وكان الأمر محبطا الى درجة كبيرة، وجعلني ذلك ناقما على الحياة وأهلي وكل من كان حولي، وحاولت إغراق نفسي في مغطس الحمام عندما كان عمري 10 سنين، لكن محاولتي تلك باءت بالفشل.
شعرت وقتها بأن حياتي لا جدوى منها فعندما يفقد الشخص أحلامه وقوته، يصبح من الصعب جدا عليه التشبث بالحياة.
وبفضل إيمانه بالله، ثم بفضل أسرته وأصدقائه، استطاع نيك ان يتحول الى رمز عالمي لقوة الإرادة، والانتصار على الشدائد والإعاقة، فعاشق كرة القدم أصبح خطيبا مفوها جال أكثر من 24 بلدا وتحدث أمام جماهير غفيرة فاق عددها المائة ألف في احدى المرات، ليشجع الناس على المضي في حياتهم، ويعزز فيهم روح الأمل.
وعندما كان نيك في الثالثة عشرة من عمره، قرأ في الجريدة عن احد الأشخاص من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة الذي تمكن من تحقيق أشياء عظيمة، بالرغم من إعاقته. كان نيك وقتها يلعب الجولف بعصا يضعها تحت ذقنه، وعندها تملكه أمل كبير، وشعر ان الله جعل الرجل على ما هو عليه حتى يكون قدوة لغيره من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة، وقرر نيك العمل بجهد مضاعف كي يكون قدوة لغيره من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة والأشخاص الأصحاء على السواء.
وانكب على دراسته والتطوع في المؤسسات الخيرية حتى تمكن من الفوز بجائزة “الاسترالي الشاب” عام 1996 لإقدامه ومثابرته.
يقيم نيك في لوس أنجلوس في الولايات المتحدة منذ عامين وينوي السفر الى أمريكا اللاتينية والشرق الأوسط العام المقبل، ليخبر الناس ان عليهم النهوض بعد كل مرة يقعون فيها، وان يحبوا أنفسهم على الدوام، ويقول إنه إذا ما نجح في تشجيع شخص واحد على ذلك فهذا يعني ان مهمته نجحت.
ويؤمن نيك بواجب تأسيس أسرة واهميتها في حياة الانسان ويتلقى حاليا الكثير من طلبات الزواج والصداقة، لكنه يريد التمهل واختيار زوجة المستقبل بعناية شديدة.*
*م/ن
**
*

----------


## نبراس،،،

*قوة الإرادة لدى الإنسان يمكنها ان تصنع المعجزات.*

*عدم اليأس وتوااصل الامل وقوة الارداه* 
*هي من تجعل الانسان  إنساناً*
*لذى لنجعل هذا الرجل مثال يبرز امام اعينينى* 
*في كل وقت لنتمتع براحة البال وتعلوا البسمه محياانى*
*مشكووره اتمنى لك التوفيق داائما*

----------


## فرح

> *قوة الإرادة لدى الإنسان يمكنها ان تصنع المعجزات.*
> 
> *عدم اليأس وتوااصل الامل وقوة الارداه* 
> *هي من تجعل الانسان إنساناً*
> *لذى لنجعل هذا الرجل مثال يبرز امام اعينينى* 
> *في كل وقت لنتمتع براحة البال وتعلوا البسمه محياانى*
> *مشكووره اتمنى لك التوفيق داائما*



 درووووس نتعلمها من واااااقع الحياه 
الانسان بصبره وعزيمته وارادته يحقق مايريده
والانسان العاقل من يتعظ بما يراءه امامه 
مشكووور اخوووي *نبراااس،،*
وان شاء الله دووووم الابتسااامه تضيئ حيااااتك بالسعاده والامل والتفاؤل
يعطيك العااافيه يسعدنا توااااصلك 
دمت بخييييييييير

----------


## Malamh Cute

*صبآإح الورد ،*

*مآشآإء الله عليه بإرآدته وعزيمته قدر إنه ينجز :) ،*

*الله يوفقه يآرب ،*

*تسلمي فرح ع الطرح ..{*

*ربي يعطيش الف عافيه*

*لآخلآإ ولآعدم ’’*

*سي يو*

----------


## فرح

> *صبآإح الورد ،*
> *صباحك بالوردوالياسمين* 
> *مآشآإء الله عليه بإرآدته وعزيمته قدر إنه ينجز :) ،* 
> *الله يوفقه يآرب ،* 
> *تسلمي فرح ع الطرح ..{* 
> *ربي يعطيش الف عافيه* 
> *لآخلآإ ولآعدم ’’* 
> 
> *سي يو*



 يسلم قلبك الغااالي مــــلآمــــح..
حضووورلاغنى لنا عنه 
يعطيك العااافيه ..لاعدمنا هالتوااااصل الرااائع منك يالغلا
دمتي بخيييير

----------

